# Timelapse tools



## dak1b (Dec 15, 2012)

Hi,

I'm interested to begin my journey in timelapse photography/videography. I'm looking into getting a motion slider... thought these two were good, but kind of expensive Motion control timelapse on a budget. Tom Guilmette test drives the Kessler Pocket Dolly Traveler - fcp.co AND emotimo...does anyone know of any others that do the same job ans same output but cheaper? are rail systems better? 

Thanks!!


----------



## SamWiseGale (Dec 15, 2012)

Kessler probably have the best range of sliders/motors but are very pricey.
The guys over at http://www.pocketslider.de/index.html have a pretty good deal and might be worth a look.


----------



## dak1b (Dec 15, 2012)

any other suggestions? Anyone have experience with sliders?


----------



## SamWiseGale (Dec 15, 2012)

I use a 1m Glidetrack HD Hybrid and can't fault it at all for video work. 

Here's a couple more;
http://digislider.co.uk
http://konovaphoto.com/index.php/af...8b0441bac900=02e74f10e0327ad868d138f2b4fdd6f0


----------



## brunerww (Dec 16, 2012)

dak - I recommend a 2-for-1 combination slider/dolly such as the $129 Kamerar SD-1 "Superdolly".  The Kamerar combines a tabletop skater dolly and their stationary 23" slider to create a great hybrid product.

Here's a video from Kamerar showing it in operation:






Hope this is helpful and best of the holidays,

Bill


----------



## canadaduane (Jan 3, 2013)

If you're technically minded, or if you're patient and willing to work with me as an indie hardware inventor, I'd be happy to get you a MakerSlider for <$400. It's still in early development phase, so I'd only jump in if you're an "early adopter" type, but with a working prototype and a lot of hard-earned knowledge in building a pocket dolly / camera slider, I think it would be a win/win.


----------



## TehYoyo (Jan 5, 2013)

I saw a timelapse slider that someone made from Raspberry Pi.  If you don't know what that is, it's probably too advanced for you - I know for me that it's a little over my head.  I'll try to find it - hopefully it's got some good instructions.

Note:  Found it.






Site/Instructions here.


----------



## Mully (Jan 5, 2013)

Make one out of a skate board....bet you still have one, just cinch the trucks tight put a camera mount in center and you are good to go


----------



## TehYoyo (Jan 5, 2013)

Mully said:


> Make one out of a skate board....bet you still have one, just cinch the trucks tight put a camera mount in center and you are good to go



But it's a timelapse... meaning it'll need to be automated.  Unless the OP is just looking for a slider?


----------



## Photocog (Sep 7, 2020)

Here's a video on making a non motorized slider. My next video will be on working out a time lapse motor drive for this slider.

Camera Slider Fabrication DIY
<



>


----------



## zombiesniper (Sep 8, 2020)

This thread is almost a decade old and the OP has 3 posts. Don't think he's coming back.


----------



## Space Face (Sep 8, 2020)

Resurrected by spam I should think.


----------



## VidThreeNorth (Sep 10, 2020)

I have seen this thread before, and there seems to be some good information in it, possibly including the post by "Photocog".  The original poster is not around anymore?  So what?  The question is whether the posts have value.  I can't really judge this topic because I have never wanted to use a track or a slider.  It all seems like too much effort.  But I respect the fact that other people seem willing to go to such efforts.


----------



## NancyMoranG (Oct 24, 2020)

I would like to get a slider but don't own a skateboard and not techie enough to build my own. 
I really see my photography going to the next level with some help.
Just spent 5 months in Grand Tetons and wow, I need some gear and a whole lotta other type help!!


----------



## VidThreeNorth (Oct 25, 2020)

Well good luck with that.  I think some camera sales people are probably suddenly quite happy.


----------

